# Need help repairing a Groovin' Ghoul prop.



## Dr.Ferdifer (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello Everyone, I've come here today in search of assistance in repairing a Gemmy Groovin' Ghoul animated skeleton I have. He's been in storage for a good 7 years already. I initially bought him 11 years ago (2005?), and I remember he used to work really well, dancing, singing, the 10 yards. However, I brought him out about 3 days ago and I immediately noticed some things wrong. Battery pack was corroded with acid (cleaned out), arm had snapped off, and no movement of his body whatsoever. He can sing and light up though. I've been trying to restore him but I can't find the problem with him. Motor looks good, whirring. Rubber belt is also in good condition, spins around. I can't exactly identify what's wrong with him. I was thinking it might be the wires leading into the battery pack, but I'm unsure. Anyone have an idea or suggestion about it? Thank you.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

No real clue except to say that when you have a battery leak, the damage is often more than what you see in the battery box...especially after 7? years in storage.

The 'acid' - actually more likely to be an alkaline solution if you're using standard AA, C, D, etc batteries - not only leaks out, but can wick up into wires so they look good on the outside, but are just corroded fluff on the inside. The vapors given off can corrode circuit boards and components as well as other exposed metal...switch contacts, relays, etc.

You'd probably need to disassemble as much as possible, visually look for corrosion, loose wires, bad joints, or anything else and repair as needed. You might also try sending power straight to the 'movement' motor and see if it turns - it might even be corroded on the inside.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

You are likely going to need to test all of the wiring for continuity with a multi meter. If it was working when it went into storage then I would bet on the wiring being corroded.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Maybe a new battery box would work? I would say first thing would be to test the main motor by powering directly as corey872 said then move backwards to the power supply(battery box). Maybe post a couple pictures of the battery box, wires, motor and anything else needed to make it work?


----------

